# Introducing the Chameleon



## fiferb (Feb 23, 2008)

This pretty lady is a bit shy indoors and at night but you can still see the sparkle inside.







But, take out in the sunshine and her true colors emerge!











Yes, this is the same pen.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pen! Please tell me you are going to sell casted blanks!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 23, 2008)

I like 'em "both".

  -Barry


----------



## Palmetto_Dave (Feb 23, 2008)

What kind of material is that? That's kind of cool.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice looking pens!  Bruce your first pen reminded of a question I have that maybe you can answer.  Do they have glow in the dark resin for pens?  My one daughter loves everthing that glows in the dark.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2008)

Fantastic blank, very unique![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow!  Same pen?


----------



## R2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Now that is something else!![]


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> 
> Very nice looking pens!  Bruce your first pen reminded of a question I have that maybe you can answer.  Do they have glow in the dark resin for pens?  My one daughter loves everthing that glows in the dark.


you can get glow in the dark powder coating powder, it should still glow in the dark after mixing with PR,


----------



## fiferb (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know, mine doesn't glow in the dark. Try what Ken said.

Thanks for all the comments everyone.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Palmetto_Dave_
> 
> What kind of material is that? That's kind of cool.



This is clear polyester resin with painted tubes. Come visit and you can see it in person.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmmmm,  like a mood pen


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 23, 2008)

hyper-color, cool!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pen. How the heck did you do that?


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful , but I gotta know . How can that be the same pen ?


----------



## fiferb (Feb 24, 2008)

OK, let me answer some more questions.

First/Firstly, Yes, this is the same pen in both pictures.

Andrew - no, I don't plan on selling these anytime soon. I have some issues to work out with my casting technique. Maybe in a few more months when I get better and I have more colors.

I'm not willing to share the material right now. I will say I painted the tubes and cast in clear PR. Perhaps in the future I'll be willing to divulge the specifics. Sorry.

Brewmeister35 - It does change color like a mood ring but is not heat sensitive.

Thanks again for all the comments. Hopefully I can show some other variations in the future.


----------



## Draken (Feb 24, 2008)

If I had to guess, I'd say you used some of the "Reckless" nail polish from the Del-Sol store, they have all sorts of stuff which changes colors when exposed to UV light.  Great looking pen (save for the issue you already know about) and a neat idea.  May have to see if the wife has any of that... [}]


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 24, 2008)

I love it, well, except for the pink. Can you do a dark blue one, or maybe hunter green, or maybe.....


----------



## stoneman (Feb 24, 2008)

As we say up here in Vermont - Wicked Cool! []


----------



## Tanner (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, is it what James said "I'd say you used some of the "Reckless" nail polish from the Del-Sol store, they have all sorts of stuff which changes colors when exposed to UV light."  Whatever you used Bruce it's pretty cool.


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 26, 2008)

What none of you guys are noticing is WHERE this fellow lives. I am from South Carolina (Cha'son). EVERYTHING that is white indoors will *quickly* turn BRIGHT PINK or even lobster red after being outside for a short period of time. Lol, even this time of year.  


BTW, very sweeeeet pen. I like the shape-- I bet the ladies go bonkers over it.


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 27, 2008)

nice. Very interestin. Not my cup of tea but it sure is a nice pen.
Congrats


----------

